# Bikepark Beerfelden/FR,DH,usw. Weinheim und Umgebung, Odw.



## ::[sub][way]:: (29. Juni 2004)

Hi will hiermit nen kleinen Beerfelden-Bikepark Treff einrichten. ist zwar nicht der erste thread zu dem thema aber egal. Finde hier ins Odenwald-Forum gehört so was rein.

Komme aus birkenau und würd mich über anschluss freun. Also alle heizer aus der gegend hier melden. thema HIRSCHKOPF sag ich noch... 

also beerfelden! wer war da? und wie fandet ihrs? meinungen.
ich fands recht cool! die strecke ist auf jeden fall ausbaufähig (nötig)! aber sau geile initiative!   

ich werd denk ich am wochenende wieder mal hinfahren. wer noch?


----------



## Timebandit (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Hab da jetzt schon einiges drüber gelesen und finde es excellent, dass sowas bei uns in der Gegend umgesetzt wurde. Mich interessiert hauptsächlich wo Beerfelden genau liegt!?! Werd da am Samstag mal hinfahrn und austesten!
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (30. Juni 2004)

ja kann ich dir schlecht beschreiben.. guck am besten auf ner karte. ich werd auch n tag da sein denk ich am we. ob samstag weiß ich noch net.


----------



## bang kenobi (30. Juni 2004)

Hi Timebandit...

mich würd der park auch interessieren.
fährst du mit dem zug nach beerfelden?
wenn ja, können wir ja was ausmachen...

gruß max


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (30. Juni 2004)

an alle aus der gegend um den hirschkopf!

will am freitag hoch und baun weil ich hab frei. es kann sich ja jemand sehen lassen wenn er will (auch zum fahrn natürlich ). ich denk mal die andern jungs kommen vielleicht auch, muss sie noch anrufen!


----------



## ph!L (1. Juli 2004)

war ja am SO da, bei der Eröffnung, schon ganz nett


----------



## Gerald (1. Juli 2004)

::[sub][way]:: schrieb:
			
		

> an alle aus der gegend um den hirschkopf!
> 
> will am freitag hoch und baun




Und du hast sicherlich vorher den Grundstückseigentümer gefragt und er hat dir mit einem freudigen "Ja" geantwortet? ja dann, keine Probleme.   


Gerald


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (2. Juli 2004)

oh nein! hab ich vergessen... 

wer hat was von AUF- oder HINbauen gesagt?

hoffentlich ist am we gutes wetter...


----------



## Timebandit (4. Juli 2004)

Hab  heute mit meinem Mädel  und Bumble mal den Park in Beerfelden ausgetestet. Ist für Freerideanfänger wie mich bestens geeignet. Schöne Anlieger, paar nette kleinere Sprünge und gemütliche Strecke. Für alle dies ein bisschen heftiger mögen wahrscheinlich etwas low. Vor allem ein dickes Lob an die Verantwortlichen und Locals, die wir kennen lerten.  
War ne echt witzige Runde und wird auf jeden Fall demnächst wiederholt!


----------



## Bumble (5. Juli 2004)

Kann mich Timebandit`s Meinung nur anschließen.
Beerfelden ist zwar sicherlich keine ernsthafte Alternative zu Wildbad,Bischofsmais und Winterberg, aber für nen gelegentlichen Besuch auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.   
Außerdem ist der Bikepark ja noch ziemlich jungfräulich und wird hoffentlich in nächster Zeit noch wachsen, was natürlich nur funktionieren kann wenn die Besucherzahl stimmt.   

Hier noch ein paar (zugegebenermaßen nicht besonders tolle  ) Fotos:


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (5. Juli 2004)

ja ollee ollee wollte ja auch unbedingt kommen am we. hatte mich so drauf gefreut... aber... genau passend musste mein ohr aufgeschnitten werden wg einem abszess! also war eher schonen angesagt statt antischonenden actions. leider! 

ne alternative zu den großen parks ist es sicher nicht aber... man fängt immer klein an   

hoffentlich schaff ichs bald mal wieder dort hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenon16 (5. Juli 2004)

Hy, ich werde in einigen Wochen warscheinlich in der Gegend sein
Kann mir einer die Öffnungszeiten sagen oder en Link geben?  
Danke.....


----------



## alex75 (5. Juli 2004)

Der Bikepark in Beerfelden hat folgende Öffnungszeiten:
Fr. 14 - 17.30 und Sa./So./Feiertag 10 -17.30. 


Gruss Alex


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (10. Juli 2004)

also wenn am sonntach einigermaßen wetter ist geh ich nach beerfelden... wer noch?


----------



## Ofenkartoffel (13. Juli 2004)

oha, ich hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, wer die schöne Strecke am Hirschkopf gemacht hat.
Zwar nich ganz das Einsatzgebiet von meinem Rad, aber is immer wieder lustig zu fahren


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (13. Juli 2004)

ja is ganz cool da 
das double oben wurde jetzt ein wenig steiler gemacht für weniger weite aber mehr airtime   
und ziemlich unten, kurz vor ende gibts ein neues double. mit nem 4-5 meter loch zwischendrin.


----------



## Andreas (15. Juli 2004)

Hi,

gestern kam im hessen-Fernsehen (Hessenschau) ein kurzer Bericht ueber den Bikepark Beerfelden.

Die Liftbenutzung sah etwas umstaendlich aus, so mit dem Skiliftbuegel ;-)

Die blonde Testfahrerin ist aber nur die leichte Route gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert25 (15. Juli 2004)

Was kostet eigentlich eine Liftkarte?

Robert


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (15. Juli 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Liftbenutzung sah etwas umstaendlich aus, so mit dem Skiliftbuegel ;-)



ja schickt schon am anfang weil das ding einem die ganze zeit unterm arsch raus rutschen will aber man gewöhnt sich dran... muss halt immer schön halten 




			
				Robert25 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kostet eigentlich eine Liftkarte?



ne tageskarte kostet 13 oiro... sie wollten auch halbtageskarten machen aber ich weiß nicht was raus geworden ist und wie viel die kosten...


----------



## Timebandit (23. Juli 2004)

Weiss zufällig jemand ob sich da die letzten 2 Wochen was getan hat?? Haben die noch irgendwas gebaut ???


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (25. Juli 2004)

nein hat sich leider nichts getan. war am 17. da und die strecke ging mir an sich gar nicht rein... ich fahr nicht mehr so hin jetzt bis sich was verändert hat. auserdem macht die strecke sau mein rad kaputt irgendwie (hardtail). aber es sind jetzt kongretere sachen geplant hab ich gehört. eine ganz neue strecke (das gebiet hab ich mir net angeguckt), und unten auf der wiese, quasi so als ende, eine dirtline (wenn der bauer brusthaare beweißt unds erlaubt)   

und es gibt immer noch keine halbtageskarte!! das ist ziemlich kagge! musste für 3h den vollen preis hinhaun    ... naja bin aber trotzdem ordentlich gefahrn in der zeit 

ich fah am hirschkopf, die strecke flowt halt viel mehr!   

schüss


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (29. Juli 2004)

wenn jemand neue bilder von beerfelden hat soll er sie ruhig mal hier rein hauen!! 

oder vielleicht hat auch jemand bilder vom hirschkopf! die müssen natürlich nicht drausen bleiben...


----------



## Ofenkartoffel (29. Juli 2004)

vom Hirschkopf hab ich nur von letztem Jahr Bilder, also ohne den vergrößerten ersten Double und ohne den dritten im unteren Teil.

Ich geh dann mal Nachtschicht beim Freudenberg machen. Werd mich wahrscheinlich wieder totschaffen


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (1. August 2004)

Ofenkartoffel schrieb:
			
		

> Werd mich wahrscheinlich wieder totschaffen



lasses ruhig angehen 

ja poste sie einfach die bilder... vielleicht trifft man sich mal oben. wie findest du die strecke sonst so? springst du alles? 

bis dann


----------



## Robert25 (9. August 2004)

Hi 
Ich lese hier immer Hirschkopf.
Ist da ne richtige Strecke, wo liegt die? ... beschreibt doch mal.

Gruß Robert


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (17. August 2004)

hmmm schwer zu beschreiben wo die ist! also da ist schon mehr oder weniger ne richtige strecke... 
also an der bergstraße zieht sich doch so ne art gebirgs-dingens entlang. der anfang des odenwalds eben... ja und da gehste einfach in weinheim hoch! die strecke geht vom hirschkopfTURM runter nach weinheim. nicht ganz bis runter aber in die richtung . frag nach der "rentnereiche" bzw. "rentnerhütte", die nämlich genau am fuss der strecke liegt. dort dann direkt so nen singeltrail hoch in den wald... das ist sie.



wollte nicht jemand bilder posten letzt?


----------



## Robert25 (17. August 2004)

Ja danke schonmal für die Beschreibung.
Also ich fahr mit dem Auto nach Weinheim und dann muß ich diesen Turm suchen bzw. dieses Rentnerdingens.
Hast du vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Anhaltspunkte oder ist das so einfach zu finden?

Bilder wären natürlich super, damit man weiß was dort ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (17. August 2004)

wenn du dich da nicht auskennst kann ich dir des net beschreiben. weil die auffahrt von weinheim aus is ziemlich verzwickt. 
ich kann dir soviel sagen das du die b3 entlang fahren musst bis zur stadthalle. an der stadthalle dann rechts richtung "odenwald". an der nächsten ampelkreuzung links rein, grade aus, über die schienen und vorne rechts den berg hoch. wenn du mit dem auto kommst kannst du an der ampelkreuzung nicht links abbiegen, d.h. du musst rechts, drehen und grad aus durch! 
ja obwohl  ging doch zu beschreiben. wenn nicht frag!


----------



## alex75 (17. August 2004)

Hallo Robert.

Schau Dir am besten den Stadtplan von Weinheim an, z.B. unter http://www.staedte-verlag.de/stadtplaene/stadt-stadtseite.php4?plz=69469. 
Auf dem Nächstenbacher Weg nach Nächstenbach und dann bis zum Wanderparkplatz weiterfahren. 

Dort auf der Karte den Weg zum Hirschkopfturm suchen...  


Gruss Alex


----------



## Robert25 (18. August 2004)

Danke euch 
Wenn mein Knie wieder Normalmaße angenommen hat und ich ausm Urlaub zurück bin mach ich mich mal auf die Suche.

Könnte denn jemand nochmal ungefähr beschreiben was mich da erwartet?
Sprünge usw.

Das wäre nett.

Robert


----------



## DantexXx (19. August 2004)

am anfang gibts n paar "mini" anlieger,dann gehts zu ner ziemlich lustigen natur halfpipe,denk mal 2m tief,aus der halfpipe raus gehts dann erstmal bergab,bis du entweder wieder in die halfpipe kannst oder den weg aussenrum nimmst,du kannst aber auch auf der anderen seite der halfpipe rausgehn und am rand weiterfahren(in der halfpipe liegt  leider n fetter baumstamm  ) dann gehts wieder ein stück bergab,bis du dann den wanderweg kreuzt,ab da kommen dann die doubles.

wie ja schon gesagt wurde,hat die strecke doch nen schönen flow und macht sogar mit nem cc hardtail spass


----------



## bang kenobi (20. August 2004)

Hi...

ich will am Sonntag den Park mal testen...
hat jemand interesse mitzukommen?

Gruß Max


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (20. August 2004)

möööööp

So jetzt hab ich den Thread auch gefunden ^^   

Ja also wenn wir hier schon son Bissl Odenwald etc sind muss ich das mal kurz vergewaltigen *g*

Weiss hier jemand gute spots zum "anfänger streeten" also bank... n bissl zum trixxen eben.

Multschule in Weinheim kenn ich schon 

wär verbunden um antworten .oO und wehe nur DantexX antwortet ll Oo.

Ossi


----------



## DantexXx (20. August 2004)

jetzt musste prügel ausm board befürchten,hast dich geoutet  

ham wir eigentlich nirgends n richigen street park?


----------



## ph!L (20. August 2004)

DantexXx schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt musste prügel ausm board befürchten,hast dich geoutet
> 
> ham wir eigentlich nirgends n richigen street park?




doch in HD gibts ein Skatepark und vorallem der in Feudenheim ist sehr nett...


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (21. August 2004)

von feudenheim hab ich auch schon gehört... 
wo ist denn der heidelberger park? ist der eingezäunt mit eintritt oder frei?

übrigens hirschkopf... ich geh mal am sonntag wieder hoch. war lange nicht mehr da. wer will kann sich ja mit mir "vermischen" oben... 

schüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (21. August 2004)

gude dantex un wildewutz  endlich bekannte gesichter hier...
sonntag dabei? muss nicht nur hirschkopf sein... gell pille


----------



## DantexXx (21. August 2004)

joa bin dabei,aber erst am nachmittag oder?


----------



## ph!L (21. August 2004)

beides ist nicht eingezäunt, der in HD ist sehr klein und nicht so heftig, ist unter der Brücke bei der CHirugie, am ender der neckarwiese..


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (21. August 2004)

Hi Subway!!!

Wir kommen aus Ober-Liebersbach  !!! Suchen auch noch neue strecken und nette leute zum Heizen!!!!  Meld dich einfach mal unter [email protected] oder 0171 8908942!!!!

Übrigens wollen morgen mal nach beerfelden fahren...


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (21. August 2004)

!!!!!!?? ihr kommt aus ober-liebersbach!?
in ober-liebersbach gibts biker? ich komme halt aus nieder-liebersbach! hmm... das find ich jetzt aber cool... ajo... lasst beerfelden mal  kommt an den hirschkopf   

@dantex (was ist das überhaupt für ein name )
schon erst nachmittags.. ausserdem kannste doch eh kommen wann de wüllst... ach ja, wollen wir HD mal auschecken nächste woche?

ich war heute in wiesbaden. da scheints auch die kleine obligatorische szene zu geben. also da können wir auch mal hinfahren irgendwann...


----------



## DantexXx (21. August 2004)

jaja eigentlich sollte es nur dante werden aber war schon vergeben 

wieso kommen wann ich will? wollen ma uns net treffen?vll kommen die ober lie.. was auch immer   ja auch,wär doch nett in ner gruppe zu heizen oder?

nimmst du zeugs zum schaufeln mit oder nur fahren?

hd können ma machen,musst nur bescheid sagen wann zu zeit hast und wir sollten bei gutem wetter auch noch wat in rohrbach machen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (22. August 2004)

oh!!! blblblb hab dich mim philip verwechselt!! sry... deshalb "kommen wann de willst" und so. und bei der heidelberg sache hab ich auch ihn gemeint weil er doch immer nur street fährt ... aber wenn de auch dabei bist bist de auch dabei   

nee nee ich nehm nix zum bauen mit. n spaten ist noch oben versteckt. ich will mal n bissi intensiever fahrn heut! war lange nicht mehr richtig im wald mim rad.
ob die ober-liebersbacher kommen weiß ich nicht weil sie hier noch nicht geantwortet haben... aber wir können sie ja mal kurz anrufen wenn wir oben sind.

schüss bis peter


----------



## ph!L (22. August 2004)

::[sub][way]:: schrieb:
			
		

> oh!!! blblblb hab dich mim philip verwechselt!! sry... deshalb "kommen wann de willst" und so. und bei der heidelberg sache hab ich auch ihn gemeint weil er doch immer nur street fährt ... aber wenn de auch dabei bist bist de auch dabei
> 
> nee nee ich nehm nix zum bauen mit. n spaten ist noch oben versteckt. ich will mal n bissi intensiever fahrn heut! war lange nicht mehr richtig im wald mim rad.
> ob die ober-liebersbacher kommen weiß ich nicht weil sie hier noch nicht geantwortet haben... aber wir können sie ja mal kurz anrufen wenn wir oben sind.
> ...




jetzt hast du mich auchverwirrt  hast du eigentlich so blonde raster zöpfe ?

wenn ihr mal nach HD kommt sagt bescheid, oder auch wenn ihr nach Feudenheim...


gruss


----------



## DantexXx (22. August 2004)

ja genau,der is die blonde ausgabe vom bob marley  (nur gut gemeint)


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (22. August 2004)

HI!!!!

Würden ja gern ma an Hirschkopf kommen ...aber wo iss der????Wie gesagt einfach mal ne sms schicken und zum Radeln verabreden!!!!
01718908942!!!!!
Wir suchen ja noch gute strecken...bzw. wo man was Bauen kann!!!!
Also einfach mal ne wegbeschreibung oder anrufen...dann sind wir dabei!!!!


----------



## DantexXx (22. August 2004)

der subway hats doch schon beschriebn...

eigentlich wollten wir ja heut hin,aber irgendwie erreich ich den subway net


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (22. August 2004)

Ahhh jetz weiss ich wo`s iss!!!! Werden heut abend mal hochfahn!!!!
Mal sehen wies aussieht!!!!
Habt ihr da oben keinen Ärger mit den Förstern??? Unser Feldschütze   is ziemlich Aggro drauf...hat schon rumgemault weil wir über ne wiese gefahrn sind!!!!! Des iss echt ein Vollpfosten der Kerl!!!!
Egal wir schaun uns mal die sache an...  
Also ich denk mal man sieht sich da oben mal...


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (22. August 2004)

ph!L schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt hast du mich auchverwirrt  hast du eigentlich so blonde raster zöpfe ?
> 
> wenn ihr mal nach HD kommt sagt bescheid, oder auch wenn ihr nach Feudenheim...
> 
> ...



also mit philip hab ich nicht dich gemeint sondern den wilde.wutz, der heist nämlich auch philip... 

ja hab ich. woher kennste mich denn?


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (22. August 2004)

@contrax
also ich war heute schon drei stunden oben weil ich gedacht hab die verabredung mit dantex und wilde.wutz wäre klar... war sie aber anscheinent nicht! 
also werde gezwungen sein heute nochmal diesen assi-marsch da hoch zu wandern... aaaah   
jo bis heut abend dann (hoffentlich auch wirklich!)

irgendwie scheint sich der förster dran gewöhnt zu haben. da stehen eigentlich n haufen bauwerke rum, aber es wurde schon lange nix mehr kaputt gemacht!... 
also wir werden mehr oder weniger geduldet... is auch schon ne gude truppe die da oben fährt... viele von uns haben sich jetzt unter ner abteilung bei der tsg weinheim freeride-mäßig zusammen gefunden. vielleicht hast du schonmal davon gehört? stand auch in der zeitung. wir baun ne (vereins-)strecke in rohrbach grad...

ja bis dann


----------



## ph!L (22. August 2004)

::[sub][way]:: schrieb:
			
		

> also mit philip hab ich nicht dich gemeint sondern den wilde.wutz, der heist nämlich auch philip...
> 
> ja hab ich. woher kennste mich denn?




haben uns in beerfelden gesehen, an dem Eröffnungstag, du hattest irgendwie probs mit deinem boxguide und ich hab dir ein inbus gegeben, im mittleren teil der strecke


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (23. August 2004)

awas!!!... du bist das! hey heyy... 
ich kenn dich (bzw. dein synonym) schon länger hier vom sehen. hätte aber nie gedacht das du das bist. ham uns ja mal am weißen stein auch getroffen... 
ajo, wenn ich in hd mal biken will meld ich mich!

hau rein!... mim arm wieder alles fit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (23. August 2004)

du bist doch der mit dem hund, den dreads und dem gebrochenen handgelenk wegen scheibe einhaun nach saufen, oder?


----------



## ph!L (23. August 2004)

lol ...


ich hab mir zwar letzte woche den zeh gebrochen als ich angetrunken war, aber mit dem arm hatte ich noch keine Probleme


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (23. August 2004)

und du hast auch keine dreads und keinen hund? naja.. dann kann ich mich nicht an dich erinnert... egal


----------



## hempblend (24. August 2004)

hi zusammen, ich bin der andere aus ober-liebersbach. bin erst kürzlich aus schwetzingen hergezogen. der mit dem hund heisst übrigens mobber un kommt auch aus schwetzingen.
hab au erst seit letzter woche wieder n bike das leider noch net ganz fertig is. warn jetz am sonntag alle in beerfelden aber nachdem meine kette bei der ersten abfahrt 8!!! mal runterghupft is   hatte ich dann doch kein bock mehr. schätze aber ende der woch isses so weit.
können dann ja mal hier n treffpunkt ausmachen...


----------



## DantexXx (24. August 2004)

kettenfühurng


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (24. August 2004)

@hempblend
aja.. danke! klar, wir müssen uns mal treffen! biker aus ober-liebersbach! machen wir ne nieder-ober-liebersbach-bike-community... ich fahr manchmal n bissi abends noch am rathausplatz in nili, oder n bissi bmx am sportplatz. könnt ja mal gucken ob ich da bin...
bis dann

@dantex

schlaumeier!!


----------



## DantexXx (24. August 2004)

@ subway

danke danke

ich gebe gerne mein wissen weiter


----------



## hempblend (25. August 2004)

@dantex

danke für den tip, wär ich jetz echt nie drauf gekommen   

@ subway

auf jeden fall kömmer das machen, finds ja scho mal nice das es hier noch mehr gleichgesinnte gibt. allein oder auch zu zweit kommt man halt doch net weit wenns ums bauen geht. Aber auch sonst, coole aktion. freu mich schon wenns radl endlich fertig is... also bis denne


----------



## DantexXx (25. August 2004)

wir sind heut gegen spät nachmittag wieder am hirschkopf,wer lust hat kann sich dazugesellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenon16 (25. August 2004)

Hy,wollte am wochenende mit en paar Kumpels nach Beerfelden kommen.
Und wollte deshalb ma fragen ob die Liftkarte Freitags auch 13  Kostet weil der Lift ja sehr viel kürzer offen hat !? Oder gibet es auch so 10- oder 20er Karten ?? 

Gruß Xenon.


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (26. August 2004)

hi xenon... also die liftkarte kostet immer gleich! es gibt auch keine halbtageskarten. bis das eingeführt wird wir wohl noch ne weile dauern. zu dem thema hab ich schonmal hier was gepostet.. lies einfach eintrag nummer 21!

also was du mit 10er bzw. 20er karten mienst is mir nicht ganz klar. du kannst ne tageskarte kaufen oder ne einzelfahrt... du kannst natürlich auch mehrere einzelfahretn kaufen.. aber wäre recht    doof...


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (26. August 2004)

Hi Ihr!!!!

Ich hätte heut mal Bock die strecke am Hirschkopf anzuschauen!!!!(Und zeit weil mädel iss schaffen   ) Simmst mich mal an wenn einer bock hat, könnten uns dann irgendwo treffen und mal hochkraxln!!!!

also bis dann vielleicht .....

aso die numma noch 01718908942!!!!


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (26. August 2004)

hey contrax! scheese... ich wär eigentlich theoretisch dabei gewesen aber 19:00 is einfach zu spät für da hoch. lohnt sich kein meter mehr. da is man oben und es wird schon fast zu dunkel! naja... das nächste mal.


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (26. August 2004)

stimmt scho iss ehh scheiss wetter!!!!Aber am Wochenende packmers auf jeden Fall...egal wie beschissen des Wetter iss!!!! Lass uns dann am besten mal in NL aufm Sportplatz treffen un dann gemeinsam hochfahn!!!! Da brauch ich dann nich ewig im Wald rumgurken und suchen!!!!    Na das iss doch was oder  !!!!

Also dann bis spätestens am Wochende und meldet euch doch mal wegen genauen Treffpunkt und Zeit!!!


----------



## DantexXx (26. August 2004)

WE is ne gute idee,solls auch net son mist wetter sein.

@contrax

ich hab dich doch im icq geadded,aber irgendwie kommt nie ne antwort zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (27. August 2004)

jawohl! gude idee... aber erst am sonntag weil am sa grieg ich besuch. ich will euch jetzt endlich mal treffen, mein lieber herr gesangsverein! 

wir haben hiern coolen thread aufgemacht! das aktivste was das odenwald-forum anscheinend gesehen hat... find ich cool!


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (27. August 2004)

@ DantexXx!!!!

Hmm ich hab nix mitbekommen wegen icq!!!! Ich geb dir nochmal die nummer!!!
204646740!!!!
Gib deine am besten auch mal an dann kann ich mal bei dir versuchen!!!!


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (27. August 2004)

@ subway....also ich fahr heut mal hoch wenn du bock hast so gegen 18.00-18.30 am sportplatz in NL treffen???


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (27. August 2004)

nee nee geht nicht ich war bis eben auf betriebsausflug...


----------



## DantexXx (27. August 2004)

@contrax

hab schon deine richtige nummer,hier is meine 299680010


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (27. August 2004)

das is ja wie im chat hier  xD

also mich schreibt man PhiLiPP 1 l 2 P

oder einfach nur PH oda Ossi ^^


Sonntag hirsch kopf geht klar! das haben wir auch mit mr: ich hab scheiss fat albert reifen auf meinem 14 kg bullit *sfg* drauf xD   

Heute biken war auch wieder schick an der mult...bin dem abubaca auf den fersen...und am basketball platz hab ich die 2 bänke mitm manual gerult *jubel* vorallen weil da eine latte fehlt und da nur 20 cm platz sind xD ich bin so stolz auf mich

aber leide is meine hayes grad total am spacken..die zieht kein meter mehr  ich kann drücken wie ich will zahnausfall snüff...zu heiss isse auch nid...hoffe das war einmalig ~

anyway sonntag wird schick..auch wenn ich fast nur foddos machen kann


----------



## DantexXx (27. August 2004)

wer hayes fährt,wird von gott bestraft


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (28. August 2004)

So dantexXx hab dich im icq drin!!!!!


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (28. August 2004)

@ossi!!! 
jaja mach dich ruhig lustig...war halt nur ne schätzung...hab keine waage daheim un eigentlich isses au ejal wie schwer die huddel iss hauptsache se läuft    un die fat alberts sinn nu auch runter!!!! endlich!!!!


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (28. August 2004)

nek.WildeWutz schrieb:
			
		

> Heute biken war auch wieder schick an der mult...bin dem abubaca auf den fersen...und am basketball platz hab ich die 2 bänke mitm manual gerult *jubel* vorallen weil da eine latte fehlt und da nur 20 cm platz sind xD ich bin so stolz auf mich



ööööh KILLER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (28. August 2004)

@oberliebersbacher
axo.. fast vergessen... so um 14:00 am sportplatz würd ich sagen


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (28. August 2004)

so des mit 14.00 geht klar!!! Waren heut oben ...respekt da habt ihr ja mal ne schöne line hingebaut  ...sind zwar nich viel gefahren(scheiss wetter und keine protectoren dabei) aber die strecke iss scho geil!!!!(wenn nich der aufstieg wär un man sich so 10 km im wald verfährt   )
 Also hoffen wir mal das morgen besseres wetter iss ....


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (29. August 2004)

also zZ regnet es ziemlich...

also wirds heut nachmittag dann ziemlich matschig sein  schade..dann kann ich nichtmal n bissl fahren *heul* dafür mach ich dann photos und so kram dann

UND WEHE IHR ROCKT DA NICHT DERB AB >_< will ja nich umsonst hoch fahen 

mfG und G00d N!gh7


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (29. August 2004)

haaa    ganz schön spät pille wenn de heut kommen willst! naja...
ja hau rein mach fotos! machen wir eh zu wenig.. vielleicht kann ich auch ne cam zum filmen mitbringen!...

also um 14:00 fahr ich los! 14:30 bin ich oben. nur nochmal so... bis peter


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (29. August 2004)

Wenns matschig iss wirds richtig geil  !!! da kannst doch nie vorraussagen wie die landung wird...also wirds nich langweilig  !!!
Naja hoffen wir mal das der himmel nich wieder aufmacht!!!!


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (29. August 2004)

@subway ... hast icq oder msn??? wenn ja las ma nummer da


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (30. August 2004)

sooooo freunde der guten musik


wald session is abgehakt jetz kommt die STREET session muahahah da werde ich über eure 2 bremsen beton klopper lachen 

nein quatsch -.- naja wenn ihr bogg habt können wir sowas ja mal machen 

wenn Mr: chill wieder fit is ...

man kann uch mit nem bullit street fahren ausreden gibbet nich!

mfG

geil wärs wenn wir mal in son park fahren könnten ~ zusammen mit bike etc U KNOW


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (30. August 2004)

hi nek....du ich hab kein problem mit streetfahn....musst mir nur ein paar sachen beibringen un ich kann ja die zeit über fleissig manuals üben  !!!
kannst mir mal die bilder un videos von gestern schicken  ??? entweder an email adresse oder klingel mal bei mir im icq an!!!!email iss [email protected]!!!

unn meldet euch mal wegen fahren!!!!


----------



## DantexXx (30. August 2004)

wie wärs mit dem park in HD?

den wollten wir doch sowieso ma auschecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (30. August 2004)

ja erster tag nach verletzung... is immer noch ne schinderei das laufen. aber is scho besser.
aber denke das ich morgen auf keinen schon fit bin. hab aber auch bock auf street fahrn!.. wir werden mal da nach heidelberg gehen denk ich (treffen und dann da mim phil). wenn ich wieder fit bin. oder ich komm einfach mim rollstuhl mit! damit kann mn auch eines machen   ... oder ihr geht einfach schon mal vor ohne mich die tage...

bis dann schüss


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (30. August 2004)

jaaaa neee

wenn dann "alle" ~ muss mir schliesslich noch das ein oda andere von jedem abglotzen *cheater is* wie kommen wir dann do hin? mit dem brumm brumm oda mit der bimmel bimmel?

hab ja kein plan welche möglichkeiten wir haben.

Ist in HD in dem teil helmpflicht? --> kein geld für bremsen kein geld für helm ^^

aber hab mir in ebay grad ne feine dj 1 von 03 angeglotzt und werd meine evt verkaufen und mir die holen! mal schaun was der preis sagt..und dann neuen steuersatz  und dann auf geburtstag warten 

aber heidelberg wird lustig lol..auch wenn ich die ganze zeit nur irgendn scheiss mtim manual mach -.- wenn ich nu nix annars kann  

so long


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (30. August 2004)

ka ok dann müsst ihr halt warten bis ich wieder fit bin!  des in heidelberg is son outdoor-ding ohne zaun und eintritt und so. unter ner neckarbrücke an der chirurgie... der phil hats doch hier im thread doch schon alles mal erzählt, musst nur mal zurückblättern. 
ja ok bis dann


----------



## hempblend (30. August 2004)

hallole, also ich find s lohnt sich nich unbedingt nach HD zu fahrn. Wir hab des früher immer mitgenommen wenn wir vom Königstuhl gekommen sind. Aber deshalb extra hinfahrn lohnt echt net zumal auch sonst in HD nich viel geht ausser an der Uni vielleicht. Un unsre alte Strecke an der Himmelsleiter schaut aus als hätt ne Bombe eingeschlagen. Die ham da alles gnadenlos platt gemacht, absolut unbefahrbar   
Wollen aber am WE nach Wildbad fahrn, könnt euch ja eventuell anschliessen,
hoffe nur das mein Radl bis dahin endlich mal feddisch wird. Warte noch auf Bremsen und Ketteführung. Müsste aber eigentlich morgen kommen das zeugs...


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (30. August 2004)

mhhh ne glaub nich das wir das machen, die anderen evt ...ich nicht

mit meinem hobel tu ich mir ne dh strecke nich ... hab schon genug zu schaffen am hirsch kopf zum stehen zu kommen wenn ich schneller als 5 km/h bin 

oda kann man da ausleihen? was gibbet da n alles? auch street und anfänger dirt zeug?

wie kommt ihrn da hin?!

naja ich war noch nie in HD einmal lohnt sich das sicher ~ im vergleich zu den möglichkeiten von weinheim ^^ und wenn dann gehen wir eben zur uni :] evt treffen wir ja welche


----------



## DantexXx (30. August 2004)

@nek

kannst dir in wildbad alles vom dual fully bis zum fetten santa cruz super8 oder fusion whiplash ausleihen.hat halt alles seinen preis  

@hempblend

mit deinem bike wirst aber bis auf den dual un den bikerX net viel reissen können.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hempblend (30. August 2004)

wie bitte? dafür is das rad gemacht kollege. Die haben oben 2 schöne Dirtlines. Eine lowe und eine extra heavy. Und der Biker Cross is einfach nur geil gerade für n Dual-Dirt bike. Perfekt auch um zu üben. Weil halt n Lift da is un der BikerX tables is allen Größen hat. Die FR Strecke is nur öde. Für die DH brauchs natürlich n Downhiller. Hab mir letztes Jahr mal n StinkyNine ausgeliehn. Hat richtig gerockt nur hatte ich nach zwo Abfahrten keine Power mehr. Is halt echt übelst technisch und wenn man nich geübt is... 
Hat sich daher eigentlich net gelohnt die ~50EUR fürs ausleihn und dann nochma 50 für n gebrochenes Ausfallende   

Der "Park" in HD besteht eigentlich nur aus n paar komischen obstacles und einer "Funbox?" also so ne Art table bei dem mann aber meist im flat landet, weil viel zu kurz. Also echt nicht der rede wert. Aber n trip nach HD loht trotzdem immer. N bissl am Neckar rumrollen oder an der Neckarwies chillen hat ja auch was für sich.

Nach Bad Wildbad fahrn wir mittm Auto. Denke mal des der Ronny noch einen mitnehmen kann. Meine Karre is leider schon voll.


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (31. August 2004)

mhhhh kann man da so richtig spass haben? heizen heizen heizen bis die tränen im auge stehen??? kann man sich da auch protektoren ausleihen etc?

mhh mal mit nem super 8 da runter brettern *sabbbbaaa*

aber nach HD fahren wir sicher mal! ~ jetz da wir uns ja "getroffen haben" fahren wir eh öfters hier ^^


----------



## hempblend (31. August 2004)

absolut! die ersten male als ich da war, hatte ich nach ca. 3h eigentlich keine Kraft mehr. Aber der Adrenalinpush is so derbe das ich trotzdem noch 4h weiter gefahrn bin   . Die ganze Zeit bikercross halt. War das letzte mal im April da, war auch überhaupt das letzte mal das ich biken war, bevor ich Depp mein bikeverkauft hab.
also wenn noch so is wie damals, lohnt es sich auf alle fälle. Man kann sich ja auch n halben Tag n Downhiller leihn und den rest mittm hardtail fahrn.
Falls man aber nur bikercross fährt braucht man nur ne Karte für den kleinen Lift, die is wesentlich günstiger, glaub 10EUR

Mehr infos über Preise etc. gibts hier:
http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de


----------



## DantexXx (31. August 2004)

@hempblend

ich glaub du has mich falsch verstanden  

ich meinte ja,dass du mit deinem bike den bikerX und den dual fahren kannst,dafür isses bestimmt super geeignet.
ja die FR strecken sind echt n witz,aber mit nem HT würden die FR und DH strecken,mir zumindest,keinen spass machen.

zu wildbad

ich war am fr vor 2 wochen da,die bikerX strecke is ein bisschen heruntergekommen wegen dem vielen niederschlag,hat an manchen stellen tiefe risse drinnen und manche kicker auf den tables sind auch ein bisschen geschrumpft, hat aber trotzdem spass gemacht


----------



## Trailfox (31. August 2004)

@ Subway:

Moin
Denke dass ich mein BMX bis WE repariert habe, bzw bis Donnerstag wenn wir nach Rohrbach fahren. Aber lass ma fahren gehen.


@Wilde Wutz:

Kauf dir endlich ma nen Helm!



Wer von euch fährt zur Eurobike?
Ich werde am Freitag da sein. (vor allem am Specialized Stand. Neues Bike raussuchen   )

Gruß

Pat


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (31. August 2004)

mhhhh EB würd ich auch gern :/ nur weiss ich nichwie ich hinkommen sollt

aussadem bin ich am freitag und das ganze we verhindert ^^ aber mit vergnügen!


jaja lol ich brauch erstmal kohle fürs bike ~ das is teurer als ich 

ne kp werd mir demnext mal den knucklebone ff holen..oda doch nur ne schale KP!!!

ich würd lieber bei anderen ständen vorbei schauen  bei npj zb 

das demo 9 fährt sich richtig geil..is nur zu schwer und klobig und es fährt ******** eigentlich rofl (parkplatz roll eindrücke sind die besten)


----------



## hempblend (31. August 2004)

@ Dante

uups, hab wohl das "bis auf" irgenwie überflogen. Naja war ja auch schon spät gestern  . Sorry, hast natürlich recht...


----------



## Trailfox (31. August 2004)

@ wilde Wutz:

Besuchertag auf der EB is sowieso nur am Sonntag. Ich hab des Glück mim Wagner reinzukommen.
Hatte mir zuerst das Demo8 überlegt. Is wohl aber doch n bissel teuer.


Wenn heute Mittag jemand fahren geht, schaut ma beim Wagner vorbei. Arbeite heute Mittag.


Gruß



Pat


----------



## DantexXx (31. August 2004)

üsch bin auf der EB  

@pat

bist du auch noch am sonntag da?


----------



## Trailfox (31. August 2004)

@dante: 

Bin nur am Freitag da. Höchstens noch Samstag morgen. Aber ich glaube eher nicht.
Kommst du am Donnerstag mit nach Rohrbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DantexXx (31. August 2004)

wenn mich vorher der blitz nicht trifft oder die welt untergeht schon


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (31. August 2004)

das würd ich nich zu laut sagen..

so pat wir kommen dich jetz mal besuchen *gg*

du darfst dem street meister dann mal das schaltwerk richten *grinZ*


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (31. August 2004)

ja jungs... also ihr wart heuer fahrn! mit meiner kiste auch noch!!! WAS GEHT MIT EUCH??????? awas... war scho ok hehe
und patrick wie fährt sichs? wie war die session sonst so... ich humpel imemr noch, aber wird besser! 

das video das wir von hinten gefilmt haben an dem slam-tag is sau geil!! <- gell wildewutz


----------



## Trailfox (31. August 2004)

@ Subway:

Doch, muss sagen, fährt sich echt gut. Hätte aber lieber 26" Räder drin.
Und ok, klar der Rahmen is für mich zu klein. Aber echt spaß gemacht.

Dann wünsch ich dir ma gute Besserung



Bilder von Fréd bei den Worldgames gibts bei www.zolles.com


----------



## Trailfox (1. September 2004)

Achja, Wilde Wutz u Dante wollten ja noch meine icq nummer 
320385806

Achja, Fréd hat auf den Fotos Startnummer 261


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (1. September 2004)

hoi der subway!!!!
Jute besserung noch...mein handgelenk hats au erstma lahmgelegt  !!!
Ich hoff mal das des bis zum wochenende wieder heil iss denn hätte scho Bock auf bad wildbad  !!!!
Wie siehts mit dir aus... hast lust mitzukommen??? bzw bist scho wieder fit zu fahren?????

können uns ja ma abends treffen zwecks videoaustausch!!!! machma im icq meldung!!!!

so gruss an alle anderen.....


----------



## DantexXx (1. September 2004)

was hasn du mit deinem handgelenk geschafft?


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (1. September 2004)

@trailfox

du heinz!!! das gehört vielleicht so mit der rahmengröße, auserdem bin ich nicht viel kleiner als du...   

@contrax

ja wird besser aber ich fahr am samstag nach münchen...
ich meld mich in icq wegen den bildern und videos


----------



## Trailfox (1. September 2004)

@ subway:

Ich sag ja nur, dass ich mir nen größeren Rahmen geholt hätte. Aber ja, eben du bist kleiner als ich, also passts bei dir.


Kann morgen net mit nach Rohrbach. Fahr doch schon morgen nach Freidrichshafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (2. September 2004)

hallo

war jemand in beerfelden? gibts was neues von dort? postet bilder....

bis dann


----------



## Trailfox (4. September 2004)

Moin

Die EB war echt genial. Die Fox DH Gabel is allein schon von der Optik der Hammer. (und RockShox wird mir immer sympathischer, nachdem die Freibier ausgeschenkt haben)
Das neue Demo8 macht echt nen geilen Eindruck. Und die neuen Scott High Octanes sind echt fett! In Mattschwarz in 2 Versionen. Eine recht billige sogar mit Manitou Stance Gabel, Answer Metel Dämpfer für 2700,-
Außerdem war ich auf dem Aussengelände ne Runde drehen und wen treff ich da?
Cedric Gracia!
Hab mit ihm mehrmals auf der Startrampe gequatscht und mich später nochmal am Cannondale Stand mit ihm unterhalten. Der Typ is echt sackschnell auf der BikerX Strecke.

Werde mir jetzt aber fast sicher n 05er BigHit Expert holen   



Pat


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (4. September 2004)

cedric 4 president!!!!

narja ich bin auch sack schnell....aufs maul geflogen 

achwas gib mir mein lambda wie ich es früher mal short gefahren bin und ich rupp dir eine bestzeit nach der anderen b mais runter


----------



## DantexXx (4. September 2004)

oh unser trailfox hängt mit den pro's ab,cool cool  
is der cedric das prohpet gefahren?


hoffentlich gibts morgen auch frei   hehe


----------



## Trailfox (4. September 2004)

@ WildeWutz: Wenn du gesehen hättets wie der die Startrampe runter is, die Doubles mit nem irren Speed komplett geschluckt hat. War echt krass.


Jo, der war mim Prophet unterwegs. Hat nur so zu mir gemeint des wär ihm zu leicht...


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (4. September 2004)

Hoi alle zusammen....hat irgendeiner morgen bock auf beerfelden??? Wetter     soll ja gut werden!!!! Denk ma das die strecke au trocken is un nich son schlammfest wies letzte ma!!!!
un wie siehts heut aus ... iss irgendeina aufm hirschkopp???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -cOnTrAx- (5. September 2004)

hat heut jemand lust auf hirschkopp rocken???? 
macht ma meldung!!!!


----------



## DantexXx (6. September 2004)

hab gestern auf der EB gareth dayer und die ganze nicolai horde gesehn  

@trailfox

hast du iron horse auf der messe gesehn?ich hab die irgendwie übersehn


----------



## DantexXx (6. September 2004)

i hätte auch mal wieder lust auf hirschkopf................


----------



## GoldenerGott (7. September 2004)

An Hirschkopf Trailbastler:

Sehr beeindruckend, was ihr da gebaut habt. Ganz besonders gut hat mir die Umfahrung des unteren Doubles gefallen.     Lässt sich alles schön flüssig nehmen, wenn ich mal die ganz dicken Dinger aus meiner Beurteilung ausklammere. Die überlasse cih Euch. Viel Spaß noch. Hoffentlich machts kein Förtser kaputt.


----------



## Trailfox (8. September 2004)

Dante hat sich gestern am Hirschkopf Elle und Speiche im linken Arm gebrochen!
Er wurde heute morgen operiert. Wer ihn besuchen möchte, er liegt im weinheimer Krankenhaus Station C1 Zimmer 33.

Pat


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (8. September 2004)

JO waren gestern live dabei un hams sogar auf video!!! Der arme kerl hat heut bei meinem mädel aufm op-tisch gelegen!!!!Werd morgen auf jeden fall ma vorbeifahn...wenn ihn einer eher sieht richtet ihn mal gute besserung aus!!!!

Der oberhamma war ja mal das der krankenwagen  ne 3/4 stunde gebraucht hat!!! Aber respekt an die jungs von grün weiss Karlsruhe...selten so verständnisvolle cops getroffen!!!! Der eine iss sogar mit jochens huddel bis zur wache gefahn...un das ohne licht!!!!Un nich ein blöder Kommentar von wegen wer da runterhupft muss sich ja alles brechn!!!

Naja der arme hat aba au ein pech gehabt!!!


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (9. September 2004)

ja gude..
schöne grüße an den jochen und alles gude!! wir warn heute in bischofsmais! der park geht ab wien schnitzel... hab danach noch im krankenhaus vorbei geschaut weil ich mir die fresse ub jeschrüpselt hab. voll uff je fresse rupp  hehe... bis dann schüss


----------



## DantexXx (10. September 2004)

so,bin seit heut wieder daheim.hat alles ganz gut geklappt,jetzt steht krankengymnastik an,um die halb zerfetzten muskeln wieder zum einsatz zu bringen  

@trailfox

danke für den besuch,hab mich echt gefreut  

@contrax

vielen vielen dank,dass du so schnell reagiert hast  
an den micha auch n ganz großes dankeschön


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (10. September 2004)

nix zu danken...wollt dich ja au besuchen aba die arbeitszeiten...
hoffe mal das alles wieder hinbekommst...hattest ja chefarzt behandlung
 Meld mich dannma im icq...


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (11. September 2004)

ja hi

pille und ich kommen heut abend/nacht wieder heim. war ne coole bike woche bis jetzt, haben viel gesehen und gemacht!

wirsing bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DantexXx (11. September 2004)

ich dacht ihr wärt scho längst da


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (11. September 2004)

nö...



aber jetzt. eben angekommen...


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (12. September 2004)

tach mädels 


sohooo trautes heim glück allein.

also mal an alle die noch nicht  in b mais waren   ihr habt noch nicht gelebt.

das ist die geilste strecke in ganz deutschland behaupte ich mal! *schon so viele gesehen hab* aber geiler kann es kaum werden. riesige speed tables und geile steilkurven speeeeeeeeeeed und air ohne ende. sabber ich will da wohnen!!!
 @ dante...von mir auch gute besserung *mir ein leichtes grinsen nicht verkneifen kann*


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (12. September 2004)

ja hallo...

hi ihr o-bach wie wars in beerfelden? woltl euch nochmal auf euren kleinen spot oben im wald bei euch ansprechen! hab mir gedacht das wir dort mal n paar dörts hinbaun könnten... wie siehts aus? wann habt ihr zeit und lust? habs ihr schon weiter gebaut?
bis daNN


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (13. September 2004)

@ subway....

jo hamm de double ein bissl höher gemacht!!!! Auf jeden fall gehört da weiter gebaut!!!! Micha hat ja au noch semesterferien...könnt euch ja schun ein bissl schaffen am vormittag  !!!!
Waren gestern nich in beerfelden sondern in wildbad!!!! Obwohl der bikercross im saumässigen zustand war, wars ein schönes flugfest!!!!  
Die downhillstrecke da iss ja ma nur der hass  !!!!!
Du tu mich ma in deinem iCQ neu adden meine ganzen kontakte sinn wech!!!!
da könnma uns ja was ausmachn wegn baun!!!


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (13. September 2004)

hätt ich dir auch sagen können das wildbad assi scheiss zustand hat...

aber wenns fun war. ich bin mir sicher so geil wie b mais wars nich *immer und immer wieder drauf rumreit*

ich will mein bike endlich wieder zum fahren haben ~ kann jetz ne ganze woche nich fahren........ ich brauch drogen jeden tag drogen so viel ich mag


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (16. September 2004)

ICH KANN IMMA NOCH NICH FAHREN...ich krieg die kriessssssssse!!!!!!!!!

wieso dauern nachname lieferungen länger als 4 tage wenn alles auf lager ist O_ô SAFTLADEN

mhhhhh jochen wenn du mal wieder hier reinschaust, kann ich irgendwann wenns bike wieder geht mal bei dir vorbeischauen und mir mal einen hookworm ausleihen? für hinten..das ich mal ne runde testfahren kann? will mir den ja evt auch holen


----------



## DantexXx (16. September 2004)

die hookworms sind scho draufgezogen,bike steht im keller..........


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (17. September 2004)

das is ja n ding von 5 min die ab und wieder draufzuziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DantexXx (17. September 2004)

aber net wenn man der "EINARMIGE" bandit is


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (17. September 2004)

Tach Mädels!!!!  

Sonntag soll ja schönes Wetter werden...wie siehts aus wollma alle nochma richtung wildbad starten bevor der herbst losgeht???? 
Jochen du kannst au mit ein auf Kamarabürschen machn  !!!

Grüsse vom mikrokosmos ober-liebersbach!!!


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (17. September 2004)

ja gude...

also des mit wildbad is abgeklärt, wir fahrn!! wer mit kommen will hier kurz melden... 9:00 uhr fahrn ma los! um 10:00 macht der lift auf! 

@pille
mr grandlinger mään!! wiedr voll am rumgrändeln wenns um die hookworms geht.. hast aber scho recht.. als ob der pille nicht schnell helfen würde jochen  
mach dein bike fit bis sonntag!!

alles gute bis dann


----------



## DantexXx (18. September 2004)

des mit den hookworms is scho geregelt,der pille kommt einfach ma vorbei un bekommt mein rad untern po gesetzt  

hm ich glaub ich verzichte auf wildbad,auch wenn mir der äußerst lukrative posten als kameramännchen angeboten wurde  

wünsch euch viel spaß und keine stürze


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (18. September 2004)

tchja mädels...ich würd ja auch gern mitkommen!!!!!!

aber meine bremse hat kein DOT drin..ich hab keine beläge!!!! also keine bremse

und somit isses für mich gestorben ~ schade...wär gern mitgekommen.

will mir jetz auch nich alle mühe machen und den scheiss wieder zammbauen...schaltwerk und züge verlegen etc


aba ihr habt auch sicher so spass


----------



## Trailfox (20. September 2004)

Moin

Wer Bock auf Hirschkopf hat, heute, 20.9 hochfahren
Bin so ab halb fünf oben. Subway kommt auch so um den Dreh. Ich werd nur mangels gescheitem MTB mit meinem BMX hochfahren.

Also. Ab halb fünf oberer Streckenabschnitt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nek.WildeWutz (21. September 2004)

is heut noch irgendwo was....wenns geht nur street da ich brakelesss unterwegs bin (bmx) ~

mult...wer wär dabei????

ich bin ab 5 glaub ich da...wenns bis dahin nid regnet


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (21. September 2004)

ja ich war dabei... hast mich getroffen...


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (22. September 2004)

bin ab 16 uhr mult!

edit ~~ doch nicht SCHEISS WETTER

@trailfox sammal wem sind denn die 2 megageilen high skilled bmx bei uns anna schule? O_ô ....

das sind echt die richtigen leute die sich n bmx kaufen um damit von a nach b zu fahren ROFL. was anderes machen die damit sicher nicht ~ so wie der lenker und sattel eingestellt ist (kannst ihnen ja mal sagen das man das so nid macht ^^)

aba wieso haben die 2 die gleichen? gibts die im marktkauf grad für n appel und n ei ?! ach ich  könnt mich jetz stundenlang drüber aufregen wie man nur bmx fahren kann nur das man "cool" ist weil man ja son geiles mbx fährt LOL

anyway 

und da ich grad langeweile hab stell ich hier jetz einfach völlig fehl am platze mein bmx rein hrhrhr

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/18032IMG_1285-med.JPG


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (22. September 2004)

marüüüse schegg das mal aus!!!

http://mitglied.lycos.de/redskull/ da müssen wir hin oida!!!

photos winterberg


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (23. September 2004)

yeah yeah!! das sieht sehr sehr geil aus dort!... da müssen wir echt mal hin...


----------



## Trailfox (23. September 2004)

@ WildeWutz:

Die 2 BMX gehören so zwei verschissenen Russen Posern aus meiner Stufe.
Ich war letztes Schuljahr einmal als ih 2 Freistunden hatte mit nem Kumpel an der Schule fahren. Also er is geskatet, ich bmx. Da haben die des gesehen und ne woche später hatten die auch welche. Wahrscheinlich echt von Marktkauf.
Bin aber vorgestern mal kurz des eine gefahren. Auf so nem scheiß ding war ich noch nie gehockt. Bremsen gleich 0, Lenker elendig breit, Pedale mit geilen reflektoren, und ein CC Sattel!
So ein Dreck. Und die kommen sich auch noch toll vor. der eine is in der pause die ganze zeit rumgefahren und hat stoppies gemacht. das HR war so ca 5cm vom Boden weg...
So scheiß Poser


Gruß


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (23. September 2004)

hahahahaha...******** das bei mozilla die smileys rechts nid gehen..sonst würde ne flut hageln!!

naja ~ idioten halt..hab ja gewusst das das solche typischen "ich hab ein bmx und darum bin ich kuhl fahrer sind" bin ich ja auch 


ALSO wir waren ja heute in heidelberg unter der brücke...also ich find da könnt man öfters sein!!! da isses doch ganz nett.

hab x up to fakie gestanden und n half barspin *feier* und der herr H. (hr bremsen benutzer schwuli) hat au geroggt mit crankflip blabla

also alle die n bmx haben (pat ^^) und alle anderen ~ da müssen wir mal zusammen hin!


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (24. September 2004)

hallo patrick und pillemann

ich verfolge seit mehreren posts eure üble stimmung gegenüber euren zwei schulkollegen die anscheinend nicht so in euer ideal passen. wenn ich das lese hab ich gemischte gefühle. ich weiß nicht warum ihr zeilenlange texte schreibt um euch mit solchen eher belanglose themen auseinander zu setzten. ich kann nicht verstehen was euch dazu treibt. ihr solltet besser über euch nachdenken, über euer fahrerisches können etc. und eure energie da rein stecken und sie nicht sinnlos damit verpulvern andere leute zu klassifizieren und abzuwerten. ich finde das ein ziemlich unprofessionelles verhalten. und eigentlich denke ich auch das biker biker sind weil sie solche verhaltensweißen verachten. auch rassistische ausschweife find ich ziemlich kagge und sollten besser drausen bleiben. lasst die leute wie sie sind! die haben nichts mit euch zu tun.. und ihr mit ihnen nichts. jeder soll machen was er will, ihr könnt es auch nicht verstehen wenn sich leute darüber beschweren wo und wie ihr mit eurem fahrrad fahrt! es scheint für euch recht schäbig zu sein wenn man jemandem ansieht das er sich hat inspirieren lassen und auf etwas neues kam... aber überlegt einfach mal das ihr auch irgendwann angefangen habt! ihr habt diesen scheiß nciht erfunden!! also haltet euch zurück mit solchen äusserungen!
ích habe diesen thread hier nicht eröffnet als plattform für solche haltlosen meinungen! die zwei jungs sind warscheinlich auch nicht meine freunde, aber sie haben euch nicht! gemacht also hört auf mit diesem gehetze hier!  

also ihr zwei, ihr wollt die biker szene sauber halten! aber nicht so! alles gute bis zum nächsten mal 
tschö mit ö

Edit:

ja heidelberg war cool! fahr auch gleich nochmal hin...


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (24. September 2004)

und was das finanzielle angeht find ich eure lächerlichen äusserungen auch ziemlich fehl am platz!! und wenn sie sie vom marktkauf haben?! was dann? sollen sie sich n richtiges, teures bike holen um von A nach B zu fahrn? wohl kaum! seit froh das ihr eltern habt die eure schüsseln finanzieren!
patrick, benutzt du dein bmx wie man so ein bmx benutzt? du fährst damit im wald rum, fährst damit freeride, versuchsmäßig jedenfalls! pillemann, du hast keine bremsen dran! die leute könnten sagen "was ein poser, der kann damit doch gar nicht umgehen!!"... ich könnte auch prima über euch herziehen und ihr spielt euch hier auf wie die biker-style-polizei aber seit ungefähr so stylisch wie fahrradbullen!...


peace    ihr wisst was ich mein!


----------



## DantexXx (24. September 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaaamen 

edit:woher weist,dass die eltern der beiden ihre bikes sponsorn??ich hab meine beiden bikes auch selbst zusammengespart,glaub dass es bei denen genauso is(hoff ich doch)  
wenn es nicht der fall is,seit euren eltern dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nek.WildeWutz (24. September 2004)

lol...

naja sinnloses blabla ~

hier rein da raus ^^

ich mach mich lustig über wen ich will und auch wie wer was macht. is ma hose was jemand dazu sagt xD 

aussadem hab ich doch nur vermutungen angestellt...und solche leute die das so tun wie ich vermutet hab kotzen mich nunmal an. kaufen sich n bmx um cool zu sein und um weiber aufzureissen *wie arm is das denn bitte* denn wofür kauft man sich sonst n bmx wenn man damit nicht fährt?
aber evt fahren sie ja auch (wers glaubt wird seelig) hab ja ganix gegen gesagt.
und erstrecht nicht gegen ihr fahrkönnen  da bin ich wohl der falsche denn ich kann auch NIX. das argument mit den bremsen von dir is ziemlich sinnlos oda? lol

naja schieb mal kein stress wegen sonem scheiss...und dann gleich einen auf menschenrechtler machen und andere als rassisten hinzustellen weil ich sag das sind 100 pro nur poser die cool sein wollen find ich auch n bissl übertrieben 

eigentlich is mir das auch alles scheiiiiiiiiss egal  sollen sich von mir aus alle auf der welt n bmx kaufen ~ 

Und zu dem finanziellen...ich hab keinen müden cent zu meinem bike bekommen. ich bin schaffn gegangen und hab mir das alles mühsam verdient und zusammengespart evt 1/10 sind taschengeld  also mach mal halblang.

aussadem is mein bmx auch nich besserer als deren kackschüsseln  sieht nur besser aus ^^

so und um mal beim thema zu bleibn!!!

-------------------------------

ich bin jetz mult ^^ also wer lust hat kann zu mir rassistischem intollerantn ********* kommen und sich von mir anhören dassa nich fahren kann und eh nur n schwuler poser mit seinem billig bmx is.


----------



## hempblend (26. September 2004)

@ Dante

na wieder gerade dein Arm  Is dann ja wohl zum Glück alles ohne weitere Komplikationen verlaufen   

@ Subway

hab gesten angefangen bei uns oben nen zweiten double zu baun. wenn du lust hast kannst du gerne mithelfen, hab da noch einiges vor nächste woche. gilt natürlich auch für die anderen...


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (26. September 2004)

Ja hi...

ich bin auf jedenfall dabei! kannst mich ja mal anICQn und dann machen wa was aus!! das wetter is ja recht kagga im moment. aber dort oben unter den bäumen wird gehen... ja cool bis dann schau


----------



## hempblend (26. September 2004)

habe eben erst die letzten seiten des threads gelesen und geb nu au ma meinen senf dazu...

ich kenn die leute zwar nich un kann so net wirklich mitreden aber im allgemeinen muss ich 'm subway schon recht geben. Die haben euch doch wie es mir scheint nix getan und einfach nur so weil sie sich 2 billig-bikes gekauft haben un jetz n bissl rumfahrn irgendwelche theorien aufzustellen finde ich ehrlich gesagt doch sehr überheblich. Und dass jemand sich n BMX kauft um damit rumzuposen oder Mädels aufzureissen ist wirklich zu komisch. Also ich hab noch kein Mädel getroffen das sich von nem BMX beeindrucken lässt. 

@ Trailfox

Mir scheint es eher so, daß die "verschissenen Russenposer" ihr Hinterrad höher bekommen als du vielleicht so manch anderes, sonst würdest du hier wohl kaum so'en pubertäres, boah bin ich cool, gelaber ablassen. Sorry aber so kommts echt rüber.

@ subway 

oki, hab nur deine icqnr. nich un der ronny is für ne woche weg. kannst mich ja mal adden: 103330990   cu


----------



## DantexXx (26. September 2004)

oh hempblend lang net mehr hier gesehn  
ja arm wider gerad un hab schon 2 termine für krankengymnastik,der doc is mit dem verlauf des "heilprogresses" ganz zufrieden,hoff nur,dass auch die beiden losen stücke knochen wieder anwachsen


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (27. September 2004)

hempblend schrieb:
			
		

> Mir scheint es eher so, daß die "verschissenen Russenposer" ihr Hinterrad höher bekommen als du vielleicht so manch anderes, sonst würdest du hier wohl kaum so'en pubertäres, boah bin ich cool, gelaber ablassen. Sorry aber so kommts echt rüber.



hahaha   genau so siehts aus... 
ok aber jetzt schluss mit dem thema!! keiner nimmt irgendwas persönlich! und wir lassen die anderen in ruhe! und keiner denkt er wär was besseres! schon gar nicht wenn er keinen grund dazu hat! peace

------

ja hab schon mitbekommen das er wech ist. wie läufts oben in eurem spot? wie wirkt sich das wetter aus? reden wir mal in icq.. wenn de zeit hast und bock auf street können wa ja mal nach HD unter die Neckarbrücke zu diesem Skatepark gehen. war jetzt zwei mal da und find eiegntlich recht geil dort. UND.. der ist halt überdacht! perfekt für jedes wetter. alle andern sind natürlich auch "eingeladen"! 

schüss


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (27. September 2004)

klaaa bin dabei *freu wie doof*   

ne ...schön wärs, ich komm aber mal mit zum photographieren irgendwann mal.

wenn ich mich vom ersten schock wieder erholt hab


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (30. September 2004)

hallo fahrradfahrer...

im "secret"spot in oberliebersbach ist ein neuer double entstanden! auserderm ist das gelände da oben sau fresh und gibt einiges her!... ich sag aber nicht wos ist denn sonst wärs ja kein secretspot mehr..  hehe
bautechnisch ist man da oben sau gut ausgerüstet.. schubkarre, schaufel, säge alles da...

bis dann schüss


----------



## DantexXx (30. September 2004)

un was soll das jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -cOnTrAx- (30. September 2004)

keine angst hirschkopp rult trotzdem noch iss nur nen feiaabend spot...bis zum hirschkopp hoch lohnts nich nachder abeit... un man sollte imma ein paar gute sprünge inna nähe habn


----------



## hempblend (30. September 2004)

> un man sollte imma ein paar gute sprünge inna nähe habn



dem kann ich nur beipflichten.

Bin morgen wieder oben zum baun so von 3-6 Uhr. Hoffe auf Beistand...


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (1. Oktober 2004)

weil das schei** kuhkaff ja auch so in der nähe is neeee   

da bin ich ja aufm hirschkopf schneller xD

ICH WILL ENDLICH MEIN BIKE FERTIG HABEN UND MEINE SCHEISS HAND WIEDER SPÜREN!


----------



## Timebandit (1. Oktober 2004)

High !!!
Wolte eure Unterhaltung nicht stören und nur mal kurz nachfragen ob sich in Beerfelden mittlerweile was getan hat!?! Sprungtechnisch war das letzte mal, als ich dort war, nicht so viel geboten. Hoffe hier ein paar informative Antworten zu erhalten.
Greetz!!


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (1. Oktober 2004)

du störst ganz und gar nicht! sehr gute frage die ich mir auch schon die ganze zeit stelle... 

also ich hoffe auch auf eine antwort ich kann nämlich keine geben..

danke bis dann

schüss


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (1. Oktober 2004)

[MEINE SCHEISS HAND WIEDER SPÜREN!    [/QUOTE]

hehe bei sone beschwerden hilft ne freundin, die dann gern ma mit zur hand geht   

andre sache ... ham heut den double bzw den table fertsch gemacht...müssen jetz nur noch die auslaufzone begradigen un dann könnma des ding entjungfern!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nek.WildeWutz (1. Oktober 2004)

.....haha kann ich fett drüber lachen   

die hilft mir bei sowas sicher nich  aussadem gibbet nix gescheites


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (2. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich heut noch gerafft bekomm   die die fotos hier hochzuladen könnt ihr ja ma den neun Table bewundern!!!
Wie zum Geier bekommt man son scheiss Foto von 200kb auf 60kb????
Auch wenn ich mich nu wieda ma total zum Löffel mach aba ich bekomms echtnich gebacken!!!


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (2. Oktober 2004)

So nu hammers denk ich.....zu sehn iss unser Hausfrauendouble un der neue table!!!!
subway da du ja die meiste flugerfahrung von uns hast willst das ding nich entjungfern???  
Übrigens die fotos vom Hirschkopp sind fertsch...un wenn morgen au son gutes Wetter iss wollma nichma ein bissl am Hirschkopp Hupfen gehn  ???
Oda wir ballern ma nach schriesheim sollja auch ne gute strecke sein!!!!


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (3. Oktober 2004)

@Timebandit!!!
Hätte auch mal wieda lust auf beerfelden...will aba keiner mitkommen weil niemand weis wies jetz dort aussieht!!!
Also jemand wird wohl in den sauren apfel beissen müssen und mal gucken fahn!!!  
Also wenn du lust hast ich wär dabei!!!!


----------



## DantexXx (4. Oktober 2004)

jungs kann mir einer,falls vorhanden,´ma n paar pics vom hirschkopf schicken?
oder wenn ihr demnächst oben seid einfach welche von der strecke machen?

danke


----------



## alex75 (4. Oktober 2004)

-cOnTrAx- schrieb:
			
		

> @Timebandit!!!
> Hätte auch mal wieda lust auf beerfelden...will aba keiner mitkommen weil niemand weis wies jetz dort aussieht!!!
> Also jemand wird wohl in den sauren apfel beissen müssen und mal gucken fahn!!!
> Also wenn du lust hast ich wär dabei!!!!


Hat Beerfelden nicht schon wieder zu?


Gruss Alexander


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (4. Oktober 2004)

wie zu??? wegen winter oder wegen pleite?.. woher weißt du das?


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (4. Oktober 2004)

hallo nochmal...

abrunner hat recht, liftbetrieb war nur bis ende september! 

der bikepark hat mitlerweile auch eine eigene homepage

www.bikepark-beerfelden.de

schüss


----------



## Trailfox (14. Oktober 2004)

So, jetzt will ich mich aber auch nochmal verteidigen.
erstens kann ich mich ja wohl aufregen über wen ich will.
zweitens hab ich mit denen 7 jahre meiner Schulzeit verbracht und kenne die.
außerdem hat WildeWutz nur gefragt und ich hab ihm meine Meinung dazu gesagt.
Weiss nicht warum ihr da so n Stress macht
@subway: du sagst du willst den sport von so nem scheiss sauberhalten, greifst mich dann aber selbst an?
Und zu meinem Bike haben mir meine Eltern gar nix dazugegeben. Alles erarbeitet. Oder veilleicht 1/10 Taschengeld wie WildeWutz gesagt hat


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (17. Oktober 2004)

ihr könnt euch verteidigen wie ihr wollt... 

das mit dem "sauberhalten" musst du nochmal richtig lesen. und angegriffen habe ich dich ja wohl nur um dir zu verdeutlichen was ich meine, nicht um den willen dich fertig zu machen. habe jetzt aber keine lust weiter darüber zu reden oder irgendwas zu erklären, weil, und darum gings mir auch zu einem großen teil!, sowas hier in diesem thread nix zu suchen hat! 

wirsing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfox (17. Oktober 2004)

Naja, ok is ja jetzt auch egal
die doubles in rohrbach haste ja ganz schön dirtlastig gebaut...


----------



## DantexXx (18. Oktober 2004)

gibts neue doubles?


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (19. Oktober 2004)

naja man muss halt ausprobieren.. beim fahren werden wa eh dann das eine oder andere umshapen.
wenn ich sie nicht so gemacht hätte würde man warscheinlich über die landung hinaus fliegen. und wir ham sie auch noch so gemacht damit man nicht so mit 1223432km/h in die kompression fährt...
auserdem find ich die gar nicht so dirtig.. im vergleich zu richtig dirthügeln.
aber ne ordentliche transition muss sein!!!   

wie taugt dir der table jetzt so? und die zwei kicker davor?.. die auffahrt haben wir halt noch net gemacht jetzt... 

schüss dann


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (19. Oktober 2004)

DantexXx schrieb:
			
		

> gibts neue doubles?



dantex wie immer freund der kleinen worte...



hahaha


----------



## DantexXx (19. Oktober 2004)

haha  
sin die doubles am hirschkopf oder bei euch im kaff?

ot:
herr subway,wo waren sie gestern?


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (21. Oktober 2004)

Tach Jungens!!!

Ja wir leben noch!!!! Sachtma wollma nich alle ma sonntag auf Hirschkopp hoch!!!Soll ja goiles Wetter werden!!!Da könnma doch ma scheen den Herbst anklingeln lassen!!!!   
Hätte ma echt wieda lust auf gemeinsames Hupfen!!!!!

ALSO ALLE MITMACHN!!!!
Wäre doch ma geil wenns mehr als 5 leuts werden!!!!
ALLE MELDEN!!!!


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (21. Oktober 2004)

klar...wär dabei wenn mein bike fit wär

ich bezweifle das die vom wagner mir morgen (wenn der rahmen kommt)

innenlager aus und in neuen rahmen wieder einbauen

steuersatz einschlagen und meine bremse entlüften 

aba sonst wär ich dabei

ps.: bremse entlüften is ********...das geht irgendwie nich


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (22. Oktober 2004)

Öhhh Pille was hastn dir fürn neuen Rahmen geleistet????


----------



## Trailfox (23. Oktober 2004)

Hey Leute
Waren heute in Rohrbach oben. Und ich sag euch: Wenn ihr das nächste Mal hochkommt, werdet ihr nix mehr wiedererkennen. Wir hatten nen riesigen Bagger. Der vom letzten Mal war grad mal so groß wie die Schaufel von dem heute. Der ober Teil hat jetzt ein stetiges Gefälle. Und dadurch, dass wir die Erde dort abgetragen haben, hatten wir so saumäßig viel Material. Der TAble ist jetzt nochmal breiter geworden, es sind 2 Dirtlines entstanden, eine mit 2 größeren und eine mit 3 kleineren Tables. Außerdem bauen wir nen ca 2m hohen Table mittenrein.
Im unteren Teil haben wir nen Chicken Way für den Paletten Drop gebaut. der is aber auch ziemlich flowig. Und außerdem haben wir gemerkt, dass man von dem wunderbar ca 1m tief in den Wald droppen kann.haben also noch ne Line im Wald freigemacht und nochmal nen Kicker reingestellt.
Außerdem haben wir nen festen Absprung für den großen Drop am Ende gebaut. Also da kann man schätzungsweise bis 4m droppen.
Und eigentlich ist die Strecke jetzt fertig. Wir müssen nur noch alles shapen und dann kann man fahren (vorrausgesetzt man (ich) hätte ein Bike...)
In den Herbstferien machen wir dann mal n großes Lagerfeuer...

Gruß

Pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nek.WildeWutz (24. Oktober 2004)

und ich darf da nicht fahren   
  und ich hab mein bike noch nicht   
  und das muss bis zu den herbstferien lakiert sein   
  und ich brauch n neuen LRS schei55e  

naja ^^ ich komm trotzdem mal mit hoch (wenn ich darf -.-) und mach pix

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/505/18032IMG_1412-med.jpg


----------



## DantexXx (24. Oktober 2004)

man hört sich ja geil an  
kanns kaum erwarten es auch mal zusehn


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (24. Oktober 2004)

yeah baby yeah baby yeahhhh!!!

ich fahr dann geich mal hoch angucken


----------



## Robert25 (24. Oktober 2004)

Die Beschreibung der Strecke hört sich ja sehr vielversprechend an.
Wo ist das genau?
Rohrbach? Kenn ich nur als Stadteil in Heidelberg.
Da ihr ja nen Bagger hattet scheint das ja was offizielles zu sein.
Ist das die offizielle DH Strecke in Weinheim?
Erzählt mal ein bisschen was... Wie, Wann, Wo


----------



## fastmike (25. Oktober 2004)

Ja,genau,will ich auch wissen?????ist des die legale strecke bei weinheim???hört sich echt interressant an


----------



## Trailfox (25. Oktober 2004)

Rohrbach ist ein ziemlich kleines Dorf im Odenwald, mit dem Auto ca 15min von Weinheim entfernt.
Dort gibt es ein Gelände der TSG Weinheim. Bei der TSG haben wir ne mtb Abteilung gegründet. Und außerdem haben wir erlaubt bekommen, das Gelände zu nutzen. Und da dort ziemlich viel Platz ist, haben wir einfach mal angefangen ne Strecke zu bauen.
Alles legal.
Dieses Jahr wird wohl dort oben nicht mehr viel stattfinden. Aber nächstes Jahr im Frühling wollen wir irgendein Event oben veranstalten. ZB ein Rennen.
Um auf der Strecke trainieren zu können, muss man allerdings Mitglied in der TSG Weinheim sein. Wegen Versicherung etc.
Wenn ihr Interesse habt, sprecht auch mal mit Subway. Der ist bei uns Abteilungsleiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nek.WildeWutz (25. Oktober 2004)

heho...

also ich find das wegen versicherung etc schon gerechtfertigt.

aber ihr wisst, das ihr dann immer die einzigen seien werdet die da fahren??

keiner bezahlt jeden monat 10 ois um da dann evt 10 mal im jahr zu fahren.

es sei denn man is mega bonzen...oder ich täusche mich im menschen   


darf man dann nichmal "ab und zu fahren" von mir aus auch mit unterschrift das man für alles selber haftet blabla


----------



## Trailfox (26. Oktober 2004)

OK, klar, das stimmt schon.
Aber wir stehen ja noch am Anfang.
Wir überlegen uns sicher noch etwas um auch anderen das Fahren zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Robert25 (26. Oktober 2004)

Wäre schon super wenns auch nen "Besuchertag" auf der Bahn bei euch gäbe.
Da ich jetzt in den BMCC eingetreten bin, zwecks Unterstützung der HD DH Strecke wollte ich eigentl. nicht noch ne Vereinsmitgliedschaft.


----------



## 4130>20" (26. Oktober 2004)

he jungs,
muss gleich im vorfeld mal was klären:
bin eigentlich nur mim 20zoll unterwegs, habe aber im forum verfolgt, dass es auch einige gibt, die auch 20zoll fahrn... 
wir sind ne gruppe von 3 bmxrn und einem 24zöller aus hemsbach...
sind oft in feudenheim, multschule whm, und streetfahren in mannheim, ludwigshafen, etc...
wäre cool wenn man sich mal treffen könnte,
gehen morgen unter die brücke HD oder nach LU wegen dem wetter...
vielleicht hat jemand interesse...


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (27. Oktober 2004)

hallo

wegen rohrbach meine icq# 178820410. einfach melden.

ja hi 4130 wir schreiben mal in icq. ich bin sofort dabei das nächste mal!... bis dann schüssi


----------



## Bigattack (11. November 2004)

Servus,

sagt ma hat der Bikepark in Beerfelden noch geöffnet oder nur bis September?? Wollte mich auch mal im "freeriden" probieren und da ich nur 5 km weit weg wohne würde sich das anbieten! Bin halt irgendwie net früher auf den Trichter gekommen. 
Ist das Teil auch für Anfänger geeignet? Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (11. November 2004)

servi bigattack

der bikepark hat schon seit ende september saisonschluss. so wie das wetter ausseiht könnte man warscheinlich die skier eher gebrauchen in beerfelden.

=> www.bikepark-beerfelden.de


----------



## -cOnTrAx- (14. November 2004)

Hoi jungens!!!!

Wie siehts aus heut iss ja ma top wetter ....hat ma einer Bock nen bissi auffe Rad rumzuhogge?????
Könnten ja am wieder aufen hirschkopp hoch!!!
meldet euch doch ma hier oda im icq


----------



## cubebiker (29. Januar 2005)

Moin Mädels,

wie siehts auf der Strecke in Beerfelden denn im Moment aus?  Abgesehen vom Schnee der da oben wahrscheinlich liegt, ist die Strecke frei zugänglich???
Meint ihr das Ding ist im Winter fahrbar? Hier im Taunus ist im Moment nix los und da suche ich Alternativen... Ich wollte morgen fahren. Wäre nett wenn sich einer äußernm würde. 

Danke!!!


----------



## cubebiker (7. Februar 2005)

Fährt in der Umgebung Beerfelden denn keiner im Winter MTB? Oder seid ihr so zugeschneit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DantexXx (9. Februar 2005)

ich schätze ma beerfelden hat noch geschlossen


----------



## "Sebastian" (4. Februar 2009)

So jetzt gräbt mal einer den alten Fred wieder aus...

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es momentan am Hirschkopf aussieht?? Wollte da am Wochenende mal vorbeischauen.

Grüße aus Hemsbach!


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo DantexXx und Sebastian,

in der Sache kann ich keine Info geben, aber wollte Euch mal Fragen, ob Ihr Lust und Interesse habt mal eine Runde zusammen zu strampeln?
Wir sind eine mini Truppe aus Hüttenfeld, Weinheim und ich komme aus Hemsbach.
Da es in einer Gruppe mehr Spaß macht und Abwechslungsreicher ist
Wir fahren Touren und sind für alles offen

Würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören


----------



## "Sebastian" (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo Albert,

du hast eine pn


----------



## Ope (15. Februar 2009)

Beerfelden hat zu .....


----------



## "Sebastian" (15. Februar 2009)

noch.. oder wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## K!vin (16. Februar 2009)

häh, seit samstag ist doch liftbetrieb oder habe ich da was falsch gelesen


----------



## Puky Pitt (10. März 2009)

warum wird denn hier ein 4 jahre alter thread aus der vergessenheit gerufen?...


----------



## Verso (27. April 2009)

hey leutz scheiß auf den eigen tümer *grins*
hab mim mark zusammen vor ca 3 jahren denn zweiten teil erröffnet 
und wollte da mal en lob ausprechen is echt gut weiter gegangen!!!
hatte die letzten jahre kein bog mehr zum bauen 
MArk und ich bauen jetzt denn singeltrail vom hirschkopf an den DAV Alpenverein zu ner kleinen North shore fun strecke um bin sonntag wieder oben denk ich verletzung ist wieder ziemlich weg juhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (27. April 2009)

Guden. Sonntag bin ich vielleicht auch in Weinheim!


----------



## Martin187 (28. April 2009)

Jo Verso also bei mir wirds aus Sonnzag nix. Ich werde dann wohl Sa am 2-Burgentrail sein!
Ca. 12Uhr da ich um 17Uhr wieder heimfahren muss.

Gruß


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. August 2009)

gude jungs,

wie issen hier die lage. ist aktuell was fahrbar? ich hatte vor euch demnächst mal einen besuch abzustatten.

cheers!


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. August 2009)

Schau auf jeden Fall in Beerfelden vorbei, da gibts jetzt auch ne neue Line.

Ist auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert. Schaust du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=353723&page=140

Grüße


----------



## "Sebastian" (6. Februar 2010)

Weiß einer wie es im Moment am Hirschkopf aussieht?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Februar 2010)

Nö....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (26. Februar 2010)

Aber ich


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Februar 2010)

......und.....???


----------



## "Sebastian" (27. Februar 2010)

Gut siehts da aus, es scheint noch gebaut zu werden, aber alles gut fahrbar. Die Bauherren dürfen sich auch gerne melden wenn noch Unterstüzunge benötigt wird


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Februar 2010)

Also ne, dieses Jahr KS und Beerfelle reichen mir. Noch mehr Arbeit.......

ohne mich !


----------



## Dommes84 (22. März 2010)

Hi,
ich wohne seit kurzem in der nähe von Weinheim und habe heute durch Zufall die 
Strecke am Hirschkopf entdeckt. Die macht schon auf jeden fall was her. Allerdings hatten dort gerade eine Horde Wildschweine gewütet und so musste ich erst noch einen kleinen umweg machen. Aber trotzdem hat Fun gemacht.

Gruß Dommes.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (2. April 2010)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wohne seit kurzem in der nähe von Weinheim und habe heute durch Zufall die
> Strecke am Hirschkopf entdeckt. Die macht schon auf jeden fall was her. Allerdings hatten dort gerade eine Horde Wildschweine gewütet und so musste ich erst noch einen kleinen umweg machen. Aber trotzdem hat Fun gemacht.
> 
> Gruß Dommes.




Hallo Dommes,

dann ist die Strecke also schon befahrbar?
Super


----------



## Dommes84 (5. April 2010)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher. Es war viel Schlamm und das meiste habe ich umfahren.


----------



## Alaskanier (10. April 2010)

hi also bei mir im Auto ist noch ein Platz frei für kurzentschlossene die morgen mitfahren wollen und zwischen 63785 Obernburg und Beerfelden liegen


----------

